# HOBET Exam



## EMS215 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a pre-req for my Paramedic class that starts in Jan. Has anyone taken it? If so, what can you tell me about it? I'll be completely honest, I was never an excellent math student, algebra and geometry are completely beyond me. Any insight would be most appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

The Forum Search Function is your friend. There is a recent thread on the HOBET and how to study for it.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9144&highlight=HOBET


----------



## EMS215 (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, I noticed that, but I was hoping someone could go a little more into detail about their experience with the exam, specifically with the math, Not just a blanket statement or two about it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Many of us have taken it. It's a test that judges Math, Reading, Comprehension and some social integration patterns.

I don't understand what you want to know specifically. If you just want to see sample questions, google it or look here.

If you need help with the math portion, buy a review book and do the study exercises. (I bought the Learning Express version of the review guide. It came with a CD Rom to practice the test. It was a big help for me.)

It's really not much different from a typical college placement test. If you have any doubts, buy a review guide and study, study, study.

Good luck.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 15, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> Many of us have taken it. It's a test that judges Math, Reading, Comprehension and some social integration patterns.
> 
> I don't understand what you want to know specifically. If you just want to see sample questions, google it or look here.
> 
> ...



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

That's closer to the truth.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 15, 2008)

*Just took it*

Hey, I just took the HOBET test back in October - it was a pre-req. for my Medic program too. The test isn't bad at all. Since you say you may not be too strong in math, make sure you understand basic algebra, fractions, percentages, and decimals. My local library had a study guide on hand to borrow, which was good because I didn't plan on taking this test ever again and didn't want to purchase a study guide. The reading comp. and all that is pretty easy, depending on how well you read. It will tell you how fast you read, and at what grade level you read, etc. There is a section about stresses in your life, etc. obviously these are not right or wrong answers, but be honest, its a good gauge on your current stress level. It will also analyze what kind of learner you are, etc. - also very beneficial, especially for an instructor. Overall, the test wasn't bad, but like I said I would study fractions, precentages, and algebra if I were you. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 16, 2008)

We had to take it as part of the admission process for the medic program I am in.  I had never heard of it either and had no idea what to expect so I was stressin a little.  Turns out to be pre-highschool type math and reading.

Like what was mentioned above me: The math has basic algebra, but if I remember correctly it focused heavily on decimal/percentage conversion, fractions, and adding/subtracting/multiplying/dividing between them. (Convert 20% into a decimal,  4/5 + 14% = ?,  3/8 x 5/9 = ?).   So brush up on Fraction math, converting to/from decimal/fraction, converting fractions to proper/improper.

The reading/comprehension part gives you a paragraph to read then asks questions regarding the paragraph such as: Which sentence best conveys the main plot,  Which is the best order of the sentences to better convey the main idea, Which sentence doesn't belong/contribute to the main idea, etc...

The test is multiple choice


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> We had to take it as part of the admission process for the medic program I am in.  I had never heard of it either and had no idea what to expect so I was stressin a little.  Turns out to be pre-highschool type math and reading.
> 
> Like what was mentioned above me: The math has basic algebra, but if I remember correctly it focused heavily on decimal/percentage conversion, fractions, and adding/subtracting/multiplying/dividing between them. (Convert 20% into a decimal,  4/5 + 14% = ?,  3/8 x 5/9 = ?).   So brush up on Fraction math, converting to/from decimal/fraction, converting fractions to proper/improper.
> 
> ...


 4/5 + 14%? That doesn't sound right!


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 16, 2008)

exodus said:


> 4/5 + 14%? That doesn't sound right!



4/5 = 80% 

80% + 14% = 94%


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2008)

tatersalad said:


> 4/5 = 80%
> 
> 80% + 14% = 94%



You can't come to that conclusion with what was stated though.  We don't know what the total percent is. We can come to that conclusion if we infer that it is out of 100.  Maybe it's just the way it was said.  I'm sure the test would say something along the lines of: Convert to fraction and add, or convert to percent then add. In which case would make much more sense.  Guess we really just need the directions


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 16, 2008)

My bad, I'm still thinking the old way.. you know 100%

Still adapting to the new math, new economics, etc...

I'll try harder ;-)


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2008)

tatersalad said:


> My bad, I'm still thinking the old way.. you know 100%
> 
> Still adapting to the new math, new economics, etc...
> 
> I'll try harder ;-)



You may be right, that's originally what I thought at first, and if it was just on the test like that, I would assume that is how it is!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was just chunking numbers out there just as an example to show the type of math I recall being the majority of the test. Of course the actual test would have directions like 'convert to decimal then complete' or something to that sort.

So converting to decimal, it would break down to:

4/5 + 14% = 80% + 14% = 0.80 + 0.14 = 0.94 (Which would convert back to 94%)

EDIT:  I do see the point being made about the percentage,   14% of a bag of 75 apples would be a different number than 14% of a class of 100 students.  There were questions that just threw out a percent to see if you could break it into a decimal/fraction


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2008)

exodus said:


> You can't come to that conclusion with what was stated though.  We don't know what the total percent is. We can come to that conclusion if we infer that it is out of 100.  Maybe it's just the way it was said.  I'm sure the test would say something along the lines of: Convert to fraction and add, or convert to percent then add. In which case would make much more sense.  Guess we really just need the directions




4/5 is 80%. That's not something up for debate.

EDIT: 



stephenrb81 said:


> EDIT:  I do see the point being made about the percentage,   14% of a bag of 75 apples would be a different number than 14% of a class of 100 students.  There were questions that just threw out a percent to see if you could break it into a decimal/fraction


14% of 75 applies is 10.5 applies. 10.5/75= (multiply by 10/10 to remove the decimal point. Note: 10/10 equals 1)= 105/750 = 21/150=7/50=0.14=14%

Edit 2: This makes me want to take HOBET just for the hell of it.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 16, 2008)

:blush:Oh boy, kid don't worry - just study the processes, like how to multiply and divide fractions, how to convert a fraction to a decimal and the reverse, etc. Another thing, don't think too hard on the reading comp. parts, you may over analyze.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting fact.. we took the HOBET during the admission process, and we have to take it near the end of our program too. Hopefully my scores don't go down... now wouldn't that be embarrassing..


----------

